# Cattleya walkeriana f. semi alba 'Tokyo #1''



## Stone (Jul 16, 2019)

This plant has taken about 20 years to finally flower. It simply refused to grow in a pot with the roots rotting off as soon as they were produced. Now it's happy on the mount.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2019)

Tokyo #1! How much was that?!
I love the albums 'Kenny' and 'Limerick'.
Should be wonderfully fragrant. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks for sharing! InterestIng story!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 17, 2019)

I just purchased one of these in a pot. (hope its true to label) Not great roots. Ill mount it when it produces nice roots.


----------



## Stone (Jul 17, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> I just purchased one of these in a pot. (hope its true to label) Not great roots. Ill mount it when it produces nice roots.


Sometimes you have to mount it - TO GET - nice roots.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 18, 2019)

ill wait until a new growth and new roots start


----------



## Phred (Jul 18, 2019)

Tokyo #1 is a classic. I have about 55 walkeriana and can’t grow them in the house mounted or in baskets... too dry most of the time. I do real well in clay orchid pots and hydroponic clay pebbles. Lots of air and the roots love it.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 18, 2019)

good thoughts, thanks.


----------



## Phred (Jul 18, 2019)

When they have roots from a mount or aerial roots I put the plant in an empty pot and add the clay balls a little at a time over a week or so. If I’m repotting one from bark I repot it completely. Try not to cover any of the rhizome. I keep mine outside for the summer.


----------



## abax (Jul 18, 2019)

I grow one Walker that was a gift and it grows very,
very well mounted on cork bark no padding needed.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 19, 2019)

thanks for the great photos!


----------



## BrucherT (Jul 20, 2019)

Phred said:


> View attachment 16134
> View attachment 16135
> View attachment 16133
> View attachment 16136
> When they have roots from a mount or aerial roots I put the plant in an empty pot and add the clay balls a little at a time over a week or so. If I’m repotting one from bark I repot it completely. Try not to cover any of the rhizome. I keep mine outside for the summer.


Hi Phred, I feel dumb but what are the black plastic thingies with the holes in them? Thank you.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 20, 2019)

Stone .... Finally a reward! Well done.

Phred... thanks for these growing tips... what happens in winter?


----------



## Phred (Jul 21, 2019)

I use ‘Purely Organic’ fertilizer on my Cattleyas in the summer. Most people put it in tea bags. The little black ‘baskets’ are fertilizer baskets. I got them for my bonsai and never used them.
Hi Leslie... sorry I missed you at Glen’s. My Cattleyas come in and are under lights for the winter.


----------



## Tom-DE (Aug 5, 2019)

Nice one, Mike!


----------



## Guldal (Aug 6, 2019)

Beautifull...congrats on finally having succeed in breaking the code!


----------

